

Startup Feedback (post beta lunch) - plored
http://www.plored.com/

======
plored
Hello, we are looking for some feedback because we lunch our final realese.

Plored will be the Amazon of social networks user's content. Our marketplace
is the content generated by users and we link it with products and services
that retailers sell online. Each content redirects potential consumers to buy
the product integrated on the content. All this content is distributed on
Plored and also on third parties´ websites and Apps. This solution enables
retailers to reach high quality leads due to visitors/readers that consume
that content. On the other hand, this solution gives users and publishers a
tool to make money through the distributed content

